# Custom Baffle



## tgnylu (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm building my first DIY pair of speakers and decided to do a custom front baffle. Any suggestions on what color I should paint the rest of the box so it looks good with the baffle? I don't have enough patience to do the rest of the box like this.


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

That's a really impressive effect, very nicely done.

If the room is mostly light in color I'd use an off white or cream, if the room is mostly dark I'd use some shade of brown. IMO


----------

